# New ct



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Here are some pics of my new bettas 


























Tell me what you think


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

They're really nice! What type of filter do you have in that last picture? Also how did you upload the pictures straight to the site


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Well in these tanks there undergravel they work pretty good but the two are going to be in a ten gallon divided my brother threw a toy and broke there other tank well cracked it but still i dont want it to go all the way and kill my fish(good thing it wasnt the 55g or i would have hurt him) so this week i have to go get a new one in the ten thought there a sponge filter so that when breeding time comes iam all ready but this liltle thing is going to set me back some more time.............
About pic i use photobucket and just use the img code and paste to site not that hard. if you dont have it make a account.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont see a ct in any of the pics......


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

well thats what i bought them as if not a ct then what. It isnt a veil tail, hm dt ect ...or are you saying that cause there not up to your standards


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Great looking bettas, shade2dope. The first and third pictures look like a crowntail to me, and a very attractive one at that.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

the second looks like a vt female to me or a plakat male lol but im new to this so don't take my word for it


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you Dr_House the second one is a female but its hard to see but she has double ray fins i just got it.....it is possible that a diffrent female got in the crowntail female tank at the breeder tanks at the store in lansing.. it looked like a crowntail female to me but iam new at this too


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

cool she must look really nice in real life, how did you get such good pics though?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Also those fake plants in the females tank, i have those how does she like it? I was afraid to put them in when I was setting up because I thought my ct's tail might get caught in it and get ripped off


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

well the feamle all i had to do was make it so the two can see each other and bam got the pic first try the male though he thinks iam going to take him out everytime i go near the tank so he hides thats why there not as good.. the plant do good she "sits in the flower on top it pretty cool but there is the chance that something like that will happen so silk is a better idea but i check on them everday so if there a problem then i can do somthing about it. i got the plants with my ten when i bought it


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

My CT is always in a perfect position but once he sees the camera he swims away (not that there is much space in a one gallon though)


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

well one thing i do to keep the camrea in focas at what i want and not scare him is zoom in and stand back








new pic


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

okay I will try that


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

hey, it worked for me check it out


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

thank you so very much!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey shade2dope how often do you change the water in your ten gallon? and how much percent?


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Love the coloring. The teal is so pretty.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I change about 20% a week in the ten then once a month 50% in my other tanks.I havent got really to clean this one cause my brother broke it. Thanks finnfan. To damon i would really like to know why you dont see him as being a crowntail if you will. mabe iam missing something.I have also heard the some veil tail can look like ct but iam sure that hes is a ct


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice looking. I suspected the second picture was a female Crowntail, but I don't have an eye that is trained well enough to spot it. On the male, it is painfully obvious. Great catches!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I say that because not all bettas with the "comb" trait are crowntails. There are standards in which a fish is judged by to determine the "naming" of said fish.

http://justbettas.home.insightbb.com/finnage.html


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought my crowntail from petsmart but on the top where they are labelled it said clowntail... has that happened to any of you guys here


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I have seen vt in cups labled ct. thats cause they get more money from ct the vt same reason some store dont sell females cause they sell less cause there not as pretty as males(thats not me saying that cause i have seen females that are better looking than some males imo)


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah imo females are really nice, I might divide my ten and get a ct female or i`ll try to get a SD or Delta male or female


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

If I put a male and a female in the same tank with dividers will the male try to get past the dividers


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I have never had a problem with it just make sure there is filters on both sides of the tank or that there holes in the divider ....i have heard though not to let male and female bettas see each other all the time.somthing about it can stress them out same with male male not sure how true it is


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

nice shadey

ikermali....you really, really need to make those pics smaller of take them off...they're HUGE


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

oh, sorry, I will take them off, will a moderator get mad at me if I kept them like that?


----------

